# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Rana trudnoća

## Dayanna

Poštovani,
Imala bih jedno pitanje bila bih Vam zahvalana ukoliko mi netko pomogne. 
Nakon izostanka mj koje je trebala doći 21.09.2018 napravila sam test na trudnoću koji je bio pozitivan. Bila sam kod ginekologa koji mi je potvrdio trudnoću odprilike 5-5,5 tjedana. Poslje toga je uslijedilo krvarenje(tamno smeđe 4 dana 1 dan svjetlije obilnije) od 5 dana u međuvremenu sam bila na hitnoj 2 puta i kažu sve je ok ne znaju odakle dolazi krvarenje (neshvatljivo za mene ali oni su doktori

----------


## sirius

Pitanje je?

----------


## Dayanna

Ispričavam se ali post se nije u cijelosti objavio!
Zadnji puta kada me dr na hitnoj pregledala nije sigurna dali se vidi plod što me zbunilo. Te me posla na kontrolu za tjedan dana. Krvarenje je prestalo ali briga je i dalje tu. 
Pitanje je kada se prvi put plod može očekivati vidjeti na uzv dali je netko imao slična iskustva zanima me vaše mišljenje?

----------


## sirius

Vecina na forumu je imala slicni iskustvo.
U tako ranoj trudnoci ne moze se znati da li je u pitanju mozda kasnije zacece obzirom na prosjek od zadnjeg dana menstruacije. Sve je moguce. Ali kroz nekoliko dana trebao bi se vidjeti plod u maternici i po mogucnosti otkucaji srca ako je sa trudnocom sve u redu.

----------


## sirius

Betu nisi vadila i pratila?

----------


## Dayanna

Ne niti jednom mi nisu vaditi krv od sva tri pregleda što sam bila. Što me je jako iznenadilo. Sve je u redu po njihovom. Iako sam doktoricu na hitnoj pitala kako je to moguće da se ne vidi plod ona mi je samo rekla da pričekam i za 1 tj kontrola. Krvarenje je stalo. Bogu hvala ali bojim se samo da nije trudnoća bez ploda na što mi dotična nije mogla dati odgovor. Iako se molim da bude sve u redu i vjerujem da je začeće nastupilo kasnije po svima simptomima jednostavno sam zbunjena.

----------


## sirius

Prerano je bilo za bilo kakve prognoze . Ne postoji nacin da lijecnik da bilo kakav 100% odgovor u tako ranom stadiju trudnoce. Jednostavni je tako, treba cekati.

----------


## sirius

Na osnovu cega je ginekolog potvrdio trudnocu u trajanju 5 tjedana?

----------


## Dayanna

Na osnovu 1 uzv...

----------


## sirius

Na kojem je vidio što?

----------


## Dayanna

Osim GV ništa više....

----------


## Jurana

A kako može pomoći admin?

----------

